# hurdl vs qbse... which one is right?



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

hi there,
So I am shocked to find out why QuickBooks SE does not show any calculations.... just gives you the amount you owe. I like how hurdl shows is clearly there. On the other the number in hurdlr is lower than that in QESE... I was looking all over for an easy to follow self-employed tax calculation when I know my earnings and deductions. Can someone provide me with a formula so I can check and see if those apps are right. I am single, under 65, all income is self-employed.


----------

